
Ignore the customer experience, lose a billion dollars (Walmart case study) - joshuacc
http://goodexperience.com/2011/04/ignore-the-customer-e.php
======
qntm
The real article is linked at the bottom:
<http://dailyartifacts.com/walmarts-185-billon-dollar-mistake>

Interesting one-two quote:

"What was the result of Project Impact? - $1.85 billion in potential revenue
lost; [...] Customer satisfaction "soared" (i.e. went up)"

If your customers said they wanted you to jump off a cliff, would you do it?

If your store is an unpleasant place to shop, customers are going to tell you
they don't like spending time and money there. Blindly follow _that_ advice,
and you'll close your outlet entirely.

On the other hand, if you stand to make more money by making people unhappy,
maybe your business isn't the net gain to humanity that you wish it was. It's
a real ethical issue. I'm not sure I even want to be in charge of an operation
like that.

